# Is it OCD when...



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

...you make sure all your car's harnesses are as clean and discreet as you can possibly make them? For example, I swapped my 1990 GLI's steering column harness from a dash-mounted hazard switch style to a column style just so the_ steering column_ harness would only go to the steering column (from what I can gather, VW was used to dash-mounted switches with CE1, but the way CE2 was designed, they had to have a column-mount. Just so happens that, for some reason, the only CE2 car with a dash mounted switch is a Mk2 with tilt!







so the dash and column harnesses get all intermingled!).
Or is it practice for Concours de Elegance?








Next I gotta work on re-pinning the fuse box itself to separate some more harnesses (namely, the dash, so if I have to take it out it's just unplugging 3 or 4 things).
(didn't know where to put this so I figured something this neurotic should go here)


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Is it OCD when... (VDub2625)*

I'd call it "too much time on your hands", but then again I'd probably do the same. 
While at the junkyard on Saturday, I came across the only remaining "feature" that my Corrado didn't have. Heated windshield washer nozzles. So, I carefully detatched the harness, removed the nozzles, pulled the wiring/tubing clips from under the hood, removed the entire wiring harness back to the CE2 fuse box... Now that I have it at the house, I'll use my wiring pin extractor on the harnes plug and swap it into my factory plug... (because I hate scotch-loc connectors).


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Is it OCD when... (where_2)*

Heated nozzles in Florida?








Do you have heated seats too?








I hate that too, i try and do everything as OEM as possible. I have a list of things to do harness-wise... one of them entails re-wiring the power Recaros to use fuse #4 on the fuse box (the rear washer fuse for other cars, rather then use a seperate fuse on top of the box). it's cleaner that way


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Is it OCD when... (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Heated nozzles in Florida?








Do you have heated seats too?










Actually, they'll be _Heated Leather_ when I get done with them, using the stock switch, a passat B3 heated seat wiring harness, and aftermarket heating pads. I've installed the wiring, I just have to finish recovering the seats with fresh leather. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was somewhat miffed when I found something already occupying the space where the heated seat power should have come out of the CE2 fuse box. I finally tossed them in another location in the same plug that was under utilized. When I pulled the heated washer nozzle wiring, I see how they did this in the Corrado. There's a Y in the wiring to tag the next function into. So the functions daisy chain as they add more functions on that one fuse. (which is not quite how I comprehended it when I read the wiring schematics).


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Is it OCD when... (where_2)*

Check out the site in my sig (A2Resource). It'll tell you what plugged into where from the factory on the fuse box. Really handy when adding features in CE2








IU hate how they did that though. In my car, the diagnostic connector, dome light, and vacuum locks all pull power from the same connector, in the rear wiring harness. But there are a few open fused spots they could have used instead







That's actually something I have to fix








Can you buy the OEM crimp-on connectors from the dealer? or is it just a repair harness you have to solder/heatshrink onto the wire you're adding?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Is it OCD when... (VDub2625)*

I'm still looking for the crimp on connectors. They should be an AMP product as far as I can tell. I need to search Digikey and Mouser type places more... 
I've seen A2Resource, and it's good info. I used my Corrado Bentley because the Corrado is a weird little beast when it comes to VW wiring. The assembly line workers at the Karmann plant liked to do their own thing sometimes... Especially on the Corrado's.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

If you notice, the Corrado is taken care of on the site








It's not that the Karmann people did what they wanted... the Corrado is just wired similar to a mk2 for the first year or two of it's life (just like a passat, for example the coolant level relay, the single turn signal), and then as it progresses, it (like the Passat) evolve into something more like a Mk3. They are sort of an intermediary car.


----------

